# Greddy Exhaust on a 1.6 Sentra



## 95sentraGLE (Jun 29, 2002)

Im planning on buying a greddy SP catback, I know that they are made for a 200sx SER, but I heard that they would fit on a sentra.

My question is: which exhaust, the one for a 95-97 SER or the one for a 98+ SER, will fit on a 95 1.6L Sentra?

One other thing, will the catback bolt right up or will modifications be necessary?

TIA


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The piping is too big for the ga16 engine, you are going to throw away $450 in order to lose power. Buy a Stromung


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zeno's right. they are too big for the ga16 and they prolly wont fit up right.. get the stromung.... its better and your not just paying for a name like with greddy


----------



## 95sentraGLE (Jun 29, 2002)

I realize that I will be losing some power, but I am not concerned with that as it will only be a temporary issue. I have bigger plans for my engine. At the moment, I'm getting tired of looking at my itty-bitty little exhaust.

I apprecitate your concerns


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

still get the stromung, its cheaper than greddy..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Are planning to go turbo? 

I would still be patient, no use wasting the money on the GReddy. If it is that important just buy a muffler.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, get the stromung if you don't plan on goin turbo.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you are just doin a temp exhaust, just make a custom set up.. its a lot cheaper


----------



## 95sentraGLE (Jun 29, 2002)

I understand what you guys are saying. However, if I were to get a Stromung I would have to dish out some money, but if I got a Greddy for the meantime it would be for free. I'm getting a hookup, just need to know which Greddy muffler to choose.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

how much are you getting the greddy for.. get a oval muffler to make it sound deeper


----------



## 95sentraGLE (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm getting greddy catback for free  Just need to know which one will fit (95-97 or 98+)


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

95 through 97 fit.. just make sure its not a b13 model.. hehe


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

sorry to steal a post, but how much does a Stromung cost? i have a b13 and i like the one with the dual tip.....and do you guys know where i can get it?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

dual tip? haven't seen that one (stromung). you could always run a dummy pipe but hey, that would qualify as rice


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

95sentraGLE said:


> *I realize that I will be losing some power, but I am not concerned with that as it will only be a temporary issue. I have bigger plans for my engine. At the moment, I'm getting tired of looking at my itty-bitty little exhaust.
> 
> I apprecitate your concerns *


unless your "bigger plans" are turbo its still too big... even if its free...its not made for your car


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *dual tip? haven't seen that one (stromung). you could always run a dummy pipe but hey, that would qualify as rice  *


Stromung does have a dual tip muffler available for the Spec V platform... not dual exhaust, just the out on the muffler.... full dual exhaust on a GA16 would be worthless....the power loss would be extensive

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/product3_02.shtml

amazing what you can find with a little search of NPM...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mike, we all know searching it too easy


----------

